# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  مصنع لقطع غيار طائرات «إف 16»

## معاذ ملحم

مشاريع متخصصة بالصناعات الدفاعية فـي منطقة « كادبي» الصناعية الخاصة قبل نهاية العام




 مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير  كادبي

  بدأ  هذا المركز مفاوضات مع كبريات الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في الصناعات الدفاعية ستفضي الى شراكات لانشاء 3 مشاريع متخصصة في منطقة (كادبي) الصناعية الخاصة في محافظة المفرق . 

فان أولى المشاريع التي يعتزم المركز تنفيذها بالشراكة مع احدى الشركات الأوروبية المتخصصة ، مصنع لقطع غيار طائرات إف 16 ، إضافة الى مشاريع أخرى للصناعات العسكرية الدفاعية.

ولم تكشف المصادر النقاب عن تفاصيل أخرى تتعلق بالمشاريع الجديدة لكنها قالت أنها ستكون خاصة بصناعة الأليات العسكرية الثقيلة و رجحت الاعلان عن هذه المشاريع التي ستترجم في اتفاقيات توقع في العيد العاشر لتأسيس المركز في تشرين ثاني المقبل . وكان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني افتتح الخميس الماضي منطقة (كادبي) الصناعية التابعة لمركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير، كمنطقة حرة صناعية تكاملية مختصة في الصناعات الدفاعية وصناعة الآليات والمركبات.


ووضع حجر الأساس لمصنع الشركة العربية للأغذية الجاهزة ومصنع الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الذخائر والخدمات المساندة. وافتتح مصنع الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الآليات الخفيفة التي أنشئت كمشروع مشترك بين مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير وشركة جانكيل البريطانية لتصميم وتطوير وتصنيع وتسويق المركبات العسكرية، ليكتمل بذلك العمل في المرحلة الأولى وبدء المرحلة الثانية من المنطقة بموجب الخطة الشمولية التي اعلن عنها عام 2008.


وكانت دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لمشروع المنطقة الصناعية حددت أن مستوى العمالة المتوقعة عام 2015 سيصل إلى 15 ألف فرصة عمل ما بين مؤهلة وغير مؤهلة، مثلما أنه من المتوقع أن يصل رأس المال المستثمر إلى 500 مليون دينار. وحققت منطقة كادبي الصناعية الانجازات التي تم الإعلان عنها في الخطة الشمولية عام 2008، حيث تحولت المنطقة من مطور للبنية التحتية إلى مشغل ومزود للخدمات اللوجستية بعد أن اكتمل ربط المنطقة بجميع الخدمات اللازمة وبالدوائر الحكومية المعنية مثل الجمارك ومؤسسة المناطق الحرة. يشار الى ان منطقة كادبي الصناعية هي شركة مساهمة محدودة المسؤولية مملوكة بالكامل لمركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير، تأسست عام 2006 بموجب قانون المناطق الحرة للنهوض بالقاعدة الصناعية في الأردن واجتذاب الاستثمارات وتشجيع قيام المنشآت الصناعية ذات الصبغة التفاعلية في مجالي الصناعات الدفاعية الآليات والمركبات، ضمن إطار بيئة استثمارية جاذبة توفر الحوافز والإعفاءات الضريبية، والخدمات اللوجستية المتميزة مثل الاتصالات والبنية التحتية والإدارة وجميع المتطلبات الاستثمارية الكفيلة بإنجاحها. وتقع المنطقة الصناعية على مساحة تبلغ 3800 دونم في الخالدية، محافظة المفرق، على بعد 50 كيلومترا من عمان و24 كيلومترا إلى شمال شرق مدينة الزرقاء على مفترق الطرق التي تربط الأردن بالمملكة العربية السعودية والعراق وسوريا، مما يسهل على الشركات الموجودة فيها تصدير منتجاتها إلى سائر دول المنطقة.

منقووول  عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## الخمايسة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا معاااذ :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموو على المرور يا شباب 

الله يخليلنا الاردن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية ان شاء الله  تظل  الاردن اولا بكل المجالات في ظل العائلة الهاشمية

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  يعطيك العافيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيكم يا شباب 

 :Smile: 

وشكرا على المرور

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[align=center][/align]ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
ألف


مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------

